
Show HN: Pedant: Linting for English texts - polygot
https://github.com/decagon/pedant
======
amperser
Cool project. I've been collecting a list of automated tools for editing [1],
which originated at Bell Labs with The Unix Writer's Workbench [2]. Rather
than start from scratch, if you want to stick with JavaScript you might
consider contributing to Titus Wormer's ReText [3]. Otherwise, we'd love for
you to join us in building the Python-based Proselint [4].

1\.
[https://github.com/amperser/proselint/blob/master/research/c...](https://github.com/amperser/proselint/blob/master/research/comparison/tools.csv)

2\.
[https://www.princeton.edu/~hos/frs122/unixhist/text.htm](https://www.princeton.edu/~hos/frs122/unixhist/text.htm)

3\.
[https://github.com/wooorm/retext/blob/master/doc/plugins.md](https://github.com/wooorm/retext/blob/master/doc/plugins.md)

4\.
[https://github.com/amperser/proselint](https://github.com/amperser/proselint)

------
nikolay
Did anybody bother to look into the source at all? This is a roadmap without
the first sod!

------
ruler88
will this be able to catch stuff that grammarly cannot catch?

~~~
polygot
Yes, it catches a few things that Grammarly doesn't catch (or have to pay
premium to view) like missing the closing parenthesis, or forgetting a period
at the end of the sentence (I'm using Grammarly on mobile; it's possible that
I didn't see the error.) We have a ton of cases still to add, and since it's
entirely focused on punctuation and small details, we hope it should catch
more than standard grammar checkers.

------
Kinnard
Very nice.

